# Crushed root tabs instead of dirt



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

This is not a substitute for dirt. Dirt has a long, slow, steady nutrient release, as well as superb surface area for bacteria production and the potential to "renew" itself by composting fish mulm. Most importantly, dirt is also just about the only substrate that provides the tank with a source of CO2, something root tabs certainly can't do. A layer of powdered root tabs will only provide your tank with a source of algae. They are pressed into tab form with the intent that they will break down slowly. If you crush them, you increase surface area: it will probably be the same as overdosing powdered ferts.


----------



## Tankinho (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you for your reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> This is not a substitute for dirt. Dirt has a long, slow, steady nutrient release, as well as superb surface area for bacteria production and the potential to "renew" itself by composting fish mulm. Most importantly, dirt is also just about the only substrate that provides the tank with a source of CO2, something root tabs certainly can't do. A layer of powdered root tabs will only provide your tank with a source of algae. They are pressed into tab form with the intent that they will break down slowly. If you crush them, you increase surface area: it will probably be the same as overdosing powdered ferts.




^^Couldn't have said it better^^[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatopsian (Dec 11, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> This is not a substitute for dirt. Dirt has a long, slow, steady nutrient release, as well as superb surface area for bacteria production and the potential to "renew" itself by composting fish mulm. Most importantly, dirt is also just about the only substrate that provides the tank with a source of CO2, something root tabs certainly can't do. A layer of powdered root tabs will only provide your tank with a source of algae. They are pressed into tab form with the intent that they will break down slowly. If you crush them, you increase surface area: it will probably be the same as overdosing powdered ferts.


I'd say you "crushed" this discussion!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

^lol


Just reread my message and realized it might be read as having a harsh tone. My mistake; totally unintentional. It's good that you're thinking outside of the box, and you shouldn't be scolded for asking for advice.


----------



## Tankinho (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol, no worries. You response was fine. I didn't know and asked a question, you answered my question and told me the reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

